# Chevron Chantilly Lace



## wytsend (7 May 2012)

Does anybody know the whereabouts of the above mare ?

Registered BSJA  321483,  Grade JD

Bay  born   1993  and registered as 146cm.

I bred this little mare  having rescued her mother Flight, from a sale yard in North Devon.  Only as we were loadin the mare in the dark did the vendor offer the fact that the mare might be in foal!!!!!

Just wondered where Chantilly Lace is these days ?   Any infor please.


----------



## prettypony95 (7 May 2012)

where abouts did you sell her to? Have you tried contacting the BSJA to see if she's registered with anyone else?


----------



## Cuffey (7 May 2012)

Yes definitely try BS ask for your details to be sent to current owner
Not sure if they can tell you when she last competed and with whom

She is down as having £64 winnings


----------



## prettypony95 (7 May 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/results/405/36602.html#auk

Competed by B Hockham in 2001 & 2002 I think? in Oxon in 2002. Have you tried googling the mares name?


----------



## AJ & Kiz (7 May 2012)

do you have any pics please? I may know her!! 

Thanks x


----------



## cally6008 (7 May 2012)

Equine Details - CHEVRON CHANTILLY LACE
Competition name(s) [British Show Jumping Association] CHEVRON CHANTILLY LACE
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1993
Gender	Female
Colour	Bay
Height	
Breed	Horse
Submitted by	British Horse Database
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

British Horse Database
Ceased trading.
All passports enquiries now handled by Weatherbys.

Weatherbys
Tel: 01933 440077 ext 2260

Give Weatherbys a ring and ask if they have current owner details for her and if they can forward your details on for you. 

You may need to explain to them that her passport is/was with the British Horse Database who has ceased trading


----------



## AJ & Kiz (8 May 2012)

Does she have any white socks or face markings, please post a pic because im hoping its same mare as the one i stable with now  as her show name is chantilly lace  

Thanks x


----------



## wytsend (8 May 2012)

I sold her as a yearling   and don't think I have any pics.  But will look this evening in case.7
She was registered with BED as Chevron Chantilly Lace and stands 146cm.
Quite fine... or was when last seen !!!


----------



## AJ & Kiz (8 May 2012)

ok, do you have whats app and ill send you a pic of the chantilly lace i know. I cant upload to internet sorry  

Thanks


----------



## wytsend (9 May 2012)

Sorry no.... bit old for these things !!!!!
You can email to    wytsendherd@yahoo.com


----------



## AJ & Kiz (14 May 2012)

ive emailed you sorry it took so long!!

x


----------



## wytsend (15 May 2012)

The mare I am looking for has no white at all.....just found a yearling pic taken just before she was sold, I think to Hampshire.


----------



## joyrider (15 May 2012)

Had a look on BS record and no winnings since 2002 with rider stated on previous page


----------

